# Where to replace the shutter unit in the UK?



## helmuc (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello guys,

Any suggestions where I could bring my 7D in order to replace the shutter unit?

Some time ago I bought a new shutter unit for my 7D but haven't got balls to do it myself 

What is an adequate price for this job?

thank you in advance,
Helmuts
... from Maidstone, Kent, UK


----------

